# What does the "immunizing" do in Spybot S&D?



## Joy Toy (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi I would like to know what exactly happens when you use the immunize feature in Spybot? What is it doing to my browser and is it going to slow it down? Also should I update and run this regularly like the "Search and destroy" feature. Thanks guys! :wave:

- Joy


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Greetings, Joy Toy -

Using Spybot Immunization

The Spybot Immunization function provides several useful functions:

* Permanently immunizing Internet Explorer from spyware
* Preventing Internet Explorer from downloading known spyware installers
* Preventing spyware from making changes to Internet Explorer configuration


If you run the Immunization feature after every update, new definitions will then be in place.

Check the Help under Immunize for a more complete read.

Some find that it may slow their machines. I don't.


----------

